
Using Tensorflow to Recognize Saimaa Ringed Seals from Webcam - theikkila
https://blog.emblica.fi/how-to-catch-the-saimaa-ringed-seal-7198d423e7f3
======
florianleibert
Here is a tutorial on the easiest way to run Tensorflow:
[https://dcos.io/blog/2017/tutorial-deep-learning-with-
tensor...](https://dcos.io/blog/2017/tutorial-deep-learning-with-tensorflow-
nvidia-and-apache-mesos-dc-os-part-1/)

------
mijoharas
In case anyone is watching, the live stream is over :( [0].

Twitter account is located here [1].

[0] [https://wwf.fi/en/norppalive/](https://wwf.fi/en/norppalive/)

[1] [https://twitter.com/NorppaVahti](https://twitter.com/NorppaVahti)

~~~
elnygren
It was a good run while it lasted!

In case you guys have ideas for other similar ML/AI projects - we could take a
look!

(shameless plug, I'm a partner at Emblica.fi)

~~~
mijoharas
Any idea where to find a database of birds? I've been kicking around with the
idea of using transfer learning and then a database of bird images to fine
tune a classifier to tell people what a bird they take a picture of is (EDIT,
similar approach: [0]).

Would help with research. I know some people in finland that had participated
in a crowdsourced census of birdlife in their area and thought it could be
easier with an app that captures bird images and automatically classifies them
(tells the user, I've often wondered what kind of bird something I've seen is)
and provides the data to researchers.

I asked a friend of mine who works at a bird life charity if he knew of any
data sets, but he didn't.

[0]
[https://jeffxtang.github.io/deep/learning,/tensorflow,/mobil...](https://jeffxtang.github.io/deep/learning,/tensorflow,/mobile,/ai/2016/09/23/mobile-
tensorflow.html)

~~~
ReverseCold
Is this related to that xkcd where he calls that task virtually impossible?

~~~
lijf
[https://xkcd.com/1425/](https://xkcd.com/1425/)

------
gabemart
Does anyone know if there is any equivalent to a pre-trained network like
Inception, but for text classification instead of image classification?

~~~
cmarschner
The closest is to use an LSTM with pretrained word embeddings like GloVe.

------
planb
I'd love to see some sample code. I've tried something similar to detect the
postman in my security camera stream, but failed over lots of small technical
details.

Does anyone know a good tutorial on reinforcement learning that describes a
practical application like this?

~~~
hmcdona1
Yeah, the author of this article likely just followed these TensorFlow
tutorials. You don't even have to touch code.

Follow this to retrain the Inception network:
[https://www.tensorflow.org/tutorials/image_retraining](https://www.tensorflow.org/tutorials/image_retraining)

Follow this to run an image through your model for classification:
[https://www.tensorflow.org/tutorials/image_recognition](https://www.tensorflow.org/tutorials/image_recognition)

~~~
theikkila
I wanted to try out different types of final layers (SVM, Logistic Reg.) so
the direct example didn't suit very well for that kind of testing out. For
starters that good though.

------
nebula
OP said the following about AI SaaS providers:

 _You are using a “ready” product and so everyone gets the updates to model
but your own modifications for the model are impossible with current
providers._

I think this may not be true about Azure. In Build conference this year, they
demoed cognitive service APIs where one can use transfer learning techniques,
and train models and use them.

~~~
theikkila
That sounds interesting, it's funny if you really can use their own models as
base and do that. For the platform sake, Google offers also SaaS where you can
train and evaluate your own models but then the base model is something you
have to provide yourself

EDIT: I tried to google that up but couldn't find anything. Could you provide
a link for that

~~~
rabizzio
I assume it's the following link: [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/services/cognitive-service...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/services/cognitive-services/)

~~~
theikkila
Hmm ok, yeah apparently you can leverage their API's and teach new labels for
your own data.

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
service...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
services/custom-vision-service/)

That is great and will definetly help with problems where your task isn't just
to recognize cats and dogs the only downside is that you are giving your data
away and it will also help your competitors.

